# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη κάτι συμβαίνει?

## akoylini

Η μπουμπου αποψε δεν ειναι στα κεφια της.ολο κοιματε και γενικα δεν εχει ορεξη,της εδωσα κεχρι και εφαγε αλλα ως εκει.
δειτε και το πουλι και τα κακα της.

----------


## jk21

την τοποθετεις κοντα σε πηγη θερμανσης να εχει θερμοκρασια τοπικη 28-30 βαθμους τουλαχιστον .δινεις αντι νερου ριγανονερο ( 1κουταλια ριγανης σε 100 ml νερο στο σημειο βρασμου που αφηνεις 10 λεπτα και στραγγιζεις ) και σε πρωτη φαση περιμενεις να δεις αν βελτιωθει .δεν μου αρεσουν τα υγρα που εχουν  μια πρασινη αποχρωση που ισως ομως οφειλεται στο κεντρικο στερεο τμημα το οποιο αν το πουλι εχει τραφει με καποιο χορταρικο δεν ειναι κατι απροσμενο .αν το πρασινο παρατηρησεις οτι παιρνει εντονο φωσφοριζε χρωμα τοτε χρειαζεται μαλλον αντιβιωση .κρατα μας ενημερους και αν εχεις επαφη με γιατρο ή σκοπευιες να το πας ειδοποιησε σε πρωτη φαση και εκεινον  λεγοντας τι παρατηρεις

----------


## jk21

δες επισης στην κοιλιακη χωρα αν υπαρχει πρηξιμο ή καποια μελανη γραμμη σαν φλεβα κατω απο το δερμα

----------


## akoylini

Δημητρη πρεπει να μπει σε καραντινα το πουλι να μην ερχετε σε επαφη με την αλλη που εχω?
επισης να δωσω και στην αλλη προλιπτικα ριγανονερο και τελος σχετικα με την αντιβιωση ποια να παρω για να εχω μιας και ερχετε ΣΚ και αν χρειαζεται να της δωσω απο τωρα.

----------


## mariakappa

ναι πρεπει να μπει σε καραντινα.προληπτικα μπορεις να δωσεις και στο αλλο.
οντως δεν ειναι καλα.εαν ηταν απλα κακοκεφη δεν θα φουσκωνε.ενισχυσε την τροφη της με οτι της αρεσει για να μην χασει βαρος.εαν αυριο δεν εχει καλυτερευσει μην χασεις χρονο και πηγαινε την στον γιατρο.οτι ειναι να το προλαβεις στην αρχη.προσεχε να μην ακουμπας την αλλη.να κανεις καλη απολυμανση και να πλενεις παντα τα χερια σου.ουτε στα ρουχα σου να μην ακουμπας και τα 2 πουλακια.

----------


## mariakappa

και οσον αφορα την κουτσουλια δεν την βλεπω χαλια αλλα σιγουρα δεν μπορω να κρινω μονο απο μια.βαλε λευκο χαρτι στο κλουβι της και παρε δειγμα απο περισσοτερες.

----------


## jk21

Οπως σου ειπε η Μαρια καραντινα αμεσα (ξεχασα να σε ρωτησω για αλλα πουλακι πριν ) .ναι το ριγανονερο σε ολα και ετσι κι αλλιως ειτε αυτο ειτε τη ριγανη στην αυγοτροφη (μονιμα )  πρεπει να το δινεις καμμια βδομαδα συνεχομενη καθε μηνα προληπτικα .δεν κανει κακο αντιθετα υπαρχουν ερευνες που στις κοτες δρα αντιβακτηριακα και αντιμυκητισιακα ενω εχει αποδειχθει in vitro  οτι χτυπαει αρκετα μικροβια το αιθεριο ελαιο της (θυμολη και καρβακρολη )

για αντιβιωση αν επαιμβαινει γιατρος αποφασιζει εκεινος .εγω προσωπικα και μονο αν δεν πας το πουλακι σε γιατρο μπορω να σου πω μια δικια μου γνωμη με πμ αν δω βεβαια οτι το προβλημα επιμενει και χειροτερευει και εφοσον πρωτα φερεις το πουλι σε πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον ,παντα με γνωμονα οτι ερχεται σαββατοκυριακο και γιατρος τοτε δεν θα υπαρχει .οι αντιβιωσεις ειναι απαραιτητες αλλα οταν χρειαζονται .

δες την κοιλια του πουλιου αν ειναι οκ και συνεχισε να ελεγχεις τις κουτσουλιες και περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## akoylini

οκ ειναι η κοιλιτσα της και δεν βλεπω κατι σαν μελανη φλεβα.συνεχιζουμε...........

----------


## akoylini

ενα βιντεο (παρατηριστε ποσο γρηγορα αναπνεει) και νεα περιτοματα.

----------


## mariakappa

ακη το πουλι δεν ειναι καλα.οι κουτσουλιες ειναι νερουλες.εαν βλεπω καλα η πιο μεγαλη εχει λιγο κοκκινο.το οτι ειναι στο πατο με ανησυχει υπερβολικα.μην περιμενεις την δευτερα.αυριο πρεπει να την δει γιατρος.

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει στο λευκο μια αποχρωση πρασινη αλλα και στην αριστερη κουτσουλια ενα πρασινο ανοιχτο που δεν μου αρεσει . δεν μπορουμε απο μακρια να ξερουμε αν ειναι καποιο μικροβιο  (δεν υπαρχει σαφης διαρροια αλλα απλα υποπτο χρωμα ) ή πχ καποιος μυκητας  ή απλα κατι που εφαγε το πουλακι και το εχει πειραξει  .εγινε καποια αλλαγη στη διατροφη; καποιο επαφη με αλλο πουλακι που ηρθε προσφατα κοντα σου; παντως ξεκαθαρα το πουλακι δειχνει αδιαθετο

----------


## akoylini

καμια αλλαγη στην διατροφη,καμια επαφη με αλλα πουλια.
τωρα παρατηρησα πως οταν αναπνευει ακουγετε ενα 'τικ,τικ' δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω

----------


## mariakappa

τα ποδια της ειναι μελανα?οταν εχουν αναπνευστικο προβλημα δεν υπαρχει καλη κυκλοφορια στο αιμα κι ετσι μελανιαζουν τα ποδια και η γλωσσα.

----------


## akoylini

ποδια και γλωσσα ειναι ροζ ροζ οπως παντα

----------


## mariakappa

μηπως ηταν κοντα σε ρευμα και εχει κρυωσει? τα ρουθουνια της ειναι καθαρα? μηπως ειναι λιγο κοκκινα σαν συναχι?

----------


## akoylini

πεντακαθαρα και τα ρουθουνια,σχεδον βλεπεις μεσα και δεν τα βλεπω ερεθισμενα

----------


## mariakappa

αρα το μονο παραξενο ειναι η αναπνοη του.γι'αυτο δεν ανεβαινει στο κλαδι.επειδη δεν αναπνεει σωστα δεν εχει την δυναμη και φοβαται μην πεσει.αν οντως ειναι ετσι θα πρεπει να παρει αντιβιωση.
η δυσποια ειναι συμπτωμα ή τοξικοτητας (π.χ. καπνιζετε κοντα του) ή κρυολογηματος ή ασπεργιλλωσης , κυριως.

----------


## akoylini

πηγα και αγορασα απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη αντιβιωση ευρεως φασματος.ξεκιναω την διαδικασια.
θα ενημερωσω με pm τον Δημητρη ποιο το φαρμακο,η δοσολογια κτλπ  και τα λεμε.

----------


## mariakappa

δεν εμπιστευομαι πολυ αυτες τις αντιβιωσεις απο τα πετ σοπς αλλα ο δημητρης ειναι ο καταλληλος για να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## akoylini

δεν ειναι απο pet shop ειναι απο την *************

τους ειπα,μου ειπαν και προχωραω

----------


## jk21

οχι ΜΑΡΙΑ ,πηρε κτηνιατρικη αντιβιωση απο οτι ειδα .ειναι πραγματι ευρεου φασματος ,οχι η γνωστη ισχυροτερη που συνηθως ακουγεται (και αυτο ειναι καλο γιατι πρεπει εκεινη να δινεται οταν δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση σε αποτελεσματα αντιβιογραμματος ) αλλα ειναι καλη .αν βεβαια εχουμε να κανουμε με μικροβιο .αν βεβαια τελικα απευθυνθει σε γιατρο (αν και σαββακυριακο εξετασεις χλωμο να μπορει να γινουν ) πρεπει πρωτα να ληφθει δειγμα και μετα να δοθει αντιβιωση

----------


## akoylini

Λοιπόν έχουμε κόκκινα ρουθουνια πλέον ,όχι υγρά αλλά κόκκινα

----------


## mariakappa

εχει κρυωσει.με την αντιβιωση θα γινει περδικι.προσεχε μονο μην αρχισει η καταρροη και κανει κρουστα.σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα πρεπει να τις τα καθαριζεις με ορο.

----------


## jk21

σαν μη κατοχος του ειδους Ακη δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω αν αυτο ειναι σημαντικο αλλα εσυ που ξερεις αν δεν ηταν ετσι και ειναι τωρα μαλλον δειχνει ερεθισμο και πιθανο κρυωμα του πουλιου .εντεινεται η αναγκη για πολυ ζεστο χωρο

----------


## mariakappa

οπως σου ειπε και ο δημητρης πολυ σημαντικο ρολο παιζει η ζεστη.την εχεις σε λαμπα?

----------


## akoylini

Έχω βάλει το κληματιστικο στους τριάντα,το δωμάτιο έχει 25 βαθμούς

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι ενταξει τοτε αλλα δεν ξερω εαν θα εισαι εσυ ενταξει οταν θα ερθει ο λογαρισμος...
μπορεις αυριο να αγορασεις μια κοκκινη λαμπα για ερπετα.προσοχη οχι κεραμικη.κανονικη να τους πεις.δεν θυμαμαι με σιγουρια τα βατ.νομιζω των 60.μην παρεις περισσοτερο.για να μπορεις να το βαλεις σε πορτατιφ( απο αυτα που διαβαζουν τα παιδια) αλλα και επειδη δεν χρειαζεται να το τυφλωσεις.εαν δεν βρεις πεσ μου.θα σου βρω εγω.

----------


## akoylini

Ειλικρινά δεν με νοιάζει η ΔΕΗ ,σε λίγο θα αναψω κ καλοριφέρ.
Η μπουμπου να γίνει καλά με οποιοδήποτε κόστος

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα.ξεκινησες την αντιβιωση? πως ειναι σημερα?

----------


## akoylini

καλημερα Μαρια.καταρχην χθες για να σιγουρεψω οτι πινει νερο με αντιβιωση εκανα αυτο που μου ειπε ο Δημητρης,καθε 3 ωρες της εδινα 1,5 ml νερο,οποτε καταλαβαινεις πως απλα σημερα ειμαι σαν ρομποτ.
ειναι στην πατηθρα απο χθες και οχι κατω στο κλουβι,ειναι ελαφρος λιγοτερο κοκκινα τα ρουθουνια αλλα συνεχιζει η ανορεξια (την ταιζω με το χερι οσο θελει) και η εντονη αναπνοη.αυτα τα νεα.
οσο για το δωματιο 28 βαθμους......

----------


## jk21

... του το ειχα πει χθες το απογευμα σε προσωπικη συζητηση αν δεν πινει νερο .


ΑΚΗ θελω να μου πεις πανω κατω το βαρος του πουλιου .για κοκατιλ 100 γρ ο πινακας στη σελιδα  86   δινει 

http://www.avianmedicine.net/cam/04nutrition1.pdf

Cockatiel      100gr             13.6ml


αρα αν ειναι ξυπνιο απο 8 το πρωι εως 8 το βραδυ (εσυ ξερεις πιο ειναι το προγραμμα του και υπολογισε αναλογα )  σε 12 ωρες θα πιει σχεδον 12 ml  για να μην μπερδευεσαι .αρα καθε  3 ωρες να του δινεις 3 ml αλλα οχι αποτομα και πνιγει .σιγα σιγα .αν αντιδρα να σταζεις σιγα σιγα για να μην πεφτει εξω ) στα ρουθουνια του και θα το απορροφα ενστικτωδως .

αν ειναι πολυ λιγοτερα γραμμαρια το πουλακι μου τα γραφεις και ποσες ωρες ειναι ξυπνιο να τα υπολογισω αν μπερδευεσαι

----------


## akoylini

ουφ δεν εχω να την ζυγισω,με βαση την εμπειρια πανω κατω εκει στα  100+ πρεπει να ειναι.βασικα ξυπνια ειναι πολυ λιγοτερες ωρες,σχεδον κοιματε,αλλα δεν ειναι πλεον φουσκομενη,εχει ανορεξια και αναπνεει εντονα.πιστευω πως θα σωθει του πουλακι γιατι δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι κατι αλλο.
θα λειψω για καμια ωρα,εβαλα καμερα να την καταγραψω σε αυτο το διαστημα αν πινει,αν τρωει κτλ,αργοτερα θα σου δειξω και τις νεες κουτσουλιες.

----------


## jk21

ΑΚΗ πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρος το ποσο πινει .χαμηλη δοση (αν το πουλακι τελικα εχει βακτηριο ) δεν θα φερει τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα .αν δεν πινει θα πρεπει να υπολογισω πιο πυκνο διαλυμα ωστε να παιρνει την ουσια σε mg σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα νερου που θα μπορεις να δωσεις ευκολα .επισης ειναι σημαντικο να πινει νερο για να μην εχει προβλημα στην πορεια με ηλεκτρολυτες

----------


## akoylini

με δυσκολευει να της δωσω ολοκληρο 1.5 ml,αυτο ειναι σιγουρο,θα δοκιμασω και με τα ρουθουνια,παντως βλεποντας πως δεν καταφερνω να της δωσω ολη την ποσοτητα εχω μειωσει τις ωρες και της δεινω καθε μια,μια μιση ωρα.

----------


## kaveiros

Καλο κουραγιο Ακη,  ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με το μικρο σου.

----------


## mariakappa

γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να τις δωσεις την αντιβιωση απο το στομα? ετσι θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι την πινει και επιπλεον δεν χρειαζεται να τις δινεις τοσο νερο.
μην περιμενεις να δεις αποτελεσματα σημερα ή αυριο.καλυτερευση θα εχει απο δευτερα.το οτι ανεβηκε ομως στην πατηθρα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο.

----------


## akoylini

αυτο κανω της δινω εγω,την ταιζω εγω,ωστοσο

----------


## mariakappa

εννοουσα οχι νερωμενη.κατέυθειαν την δοση.τι ειναι αυτο το λευκο στη φωτο? κουτσουλια?

----------


## akoylini

ναι κουτσουλια φανταζομαι επεδη τρωει λιγο,τι να πω δεν ξερω,θα ρωτησω τον Δημητρη αν μπορω να δωσω την σκονη(αντιβιωση)κατευθειαν

----------


## mariakappa

εαν δεν εχει πρασινο ειναι οντως οτι δεν εχει φαει.εχει πρασινο?

----------


## akoylini

ελαχιστο,παντως δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα,κατω παλι και κοιματε συνεχεια.

----------


## mariakappa

ποια αντιβιωση της δινεις?

----------


## akoylini

cosumix plus

----------


## mariakappa

την εψαξα.φαινεται οκ για την περιπτωση.εγω μαλλον λογω του προβληματος στο αναπνευστικο θα εδινα vibramycin.δεν ξερω ομως εαν τωρα μπορεις να την αλλαξεις.
πιστευεις οτι χειροτερευσε? 
εφοσον δεν τρωει πρεπει να την ταισεις με το ζορι.εχεις μηπως κρεμα για νεοσσους?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ η αντιβιωση που πηρε ο  ΑΚΗς ειναι σκονη .χρειαζεται λοιπον συγκεκριμενη διαλυση .ειναι σχεδον 1.5 γρ στο λιτρο και απο αυτο πρεπει να δινει 12-14 ml  .αν το πουλι δεν μπορει να πιει τοσο νερο  γιατι δεν ειναι καλα μπορει να δωσει 7 ml την ημερα σε διαλλυμα που θα φτιαξεις  με διπλασια δοση σκονης σε σχεση με τωρα .ομως το νερο δινει και ηλεκτρολυτες που χανονται με την διαρροια και πρεπει να αναπληρωθουν .να δωσεις μεσα και αλμορα πλας  απο φαρμακειο .ηλεκτρολύτες και δεξτροζη μαζι για ενεργεια ειδικα τωρα που δεν τρωει   . γραφει μεσα σε ποσο νερο διαλλυεις το φακελλο . το vibramycin (δοξυκυκλινη ) ειναι καλυτερο για ορνιθωση ή μυκοπλασμα .για σταφυλοκοκκο ή στρεπτοκοκκο στο αναπνευστικο κανε και αυτο που εχει . το μυκοπλασμα και η ορνιθωση δυσκολα εμφανιζονται αν δεν ερθει επαφη το πουλι ή ο ιδιοκτητης με αλλη εκτροφη μολυσμενη

----------


## mariakappa

εγω το ειπα για την αντιβιωση γιατι ειναι υπερβολικο για ενα τετοιο πουλι τοσο νερο.εαν του γεμιζει το στομαχι με νερο ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην θελει να φαει.μαλλον πρεπει να γινει αυτο που ειπες.λιγοτερο νερο περισσοτερη σκονη.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ στο ποστ 31 στο λινκ του  avianmedicine που εχω ,τοσο δινει για τα κοκατιλ .μαλιστα αν σκεφτεις οτι τα καναρινια γυρω στα 25 γρ πινουν γυρω στα 4γρ νερο ,καπου τοσο παει για σχεδον 100γρ κοκατιλ .απο κει και περα οσοι εκτρεφουν γνωριζουν καλυτερα

----------


## mariakappa

δεν αντιλεγω απλα κρινοντας απο τα δικα μου ποτε δεν θα επιναν τοσο νερο σε κανονικες συνθηκες.ποσο μαλλον εαν ηταν αρρωστα.τα 7 μλ ομως παλλευονται καλυτερα.μην ξεχναμε οτι και το πουλι στρεσσαρεται.

----------


## akoylini

τι προτεινετε να κανω τελικα με βαση την αντιβιωση που εχω,λιγοτερο νερο με αυξημενη ποσοτητα της αντιβιωσης?

----------


## mariakappa

ναι συνεχιζεις ετσι.πρεπει να την ταισεις οπωσδηποτε.εχεις κρεμα για νεοσσους?

----------


## akoylini

οχι δεν εχω κρεμα,παω στο *****  μηπως βρω,
για πειτε πως φτιαχνετε και τα λεμε,ευχαριστω θερμα.

----------


## mariakappa

θα βρεις.παρε και συριγγες των 10 μλ απο το φαρμακειο.τουλαχιστον 2.

----------


## mitsman

> Έχω βάλει το κληματιστικο στους τριάντα,το δωμάτιο έχει 25 βαθμούς


Ακη ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για το πουλακι σου καταρχην!!!!  Ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει για ενα δικο μου πουλακι οτι σε τετοιες καταστασεις απαγορευεται ρευμα αερα ειτε ψυχρο ειτε θερμο!!!!
Οποτε αν μπορουσες να βρεις καλυτερα αλλο τροπο να το ζεστανεις!!! ενα απλο πορτατιφ ισως!

----------


## mitsman

> θα βρεις.παρε και συριγγες των 10 μλ απο το φαρμακειο.τουλαχιστον 2.


οι δεκαρες δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο για το ταισμα των κοκατιλ... οι καλυτερες ειναι οι 5αρες και οι 2.5αρες....

----------


## mariakappa

> οι δεκαρες δεν ειναι τι πιο ευκολο για το ταισμα των κοκατιλ... οι καλυτερες ειναι οι 5αρες και οι 2.5αρες....


εχεις δικιο.μπερδευτηκα με τον αλεξανδρινο.

----------


## akoylini

βρηκα γιατρο την παω τωρα και τα λεμε παιδες

----------


## mitsman

ευχομαι ολα καλα... περιμενουμε νεα σου!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## jk21

Ακη εκανες την καλυτερη κινηση ! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !!!

----------


## akoylini

λοιπον παιδες,καταρχην ο γιατρος ειναι γιατρος με ..... καταλαβατε προφανως.οποιος θελει πληροφοριες μου λεει αν και τον ξερετε απαντες φανταζομαι.τωρα στο θεμα μας,αρχικα βλεποντας την δεν του αρεσε η εικονα της καθως και το οτι αναπνεει γρηγορα.βλεποντας τα περιτοματα δεν του εδεινε κατι να καταλαβει πως προκειτε για μικροβιο αλλα για κρυωμα,της εκανε καθαρισμο (αν και δεν χρειαζοταν οπως ειπε)στα ρουθουνια και επειτα της εκανε ενεση μια αντιβιωση που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα της απλα ειπε πως ειναι η μονη ενεσιμη αντιβιωση,μου εδωσε και εμενα 4 δοσεις που θα της κανω αυριο απο το στομα καθως επισης και υγρο που θα της το ψεκαζω για να το περνει αναπνοες.μου ειπε σχετικα με της αναπνοες πως εχω δυο τροπους,ο 1ος να κλεισω το μικρο κλουβακι που την πηγα με σακουλα και να ψεκασω 3 φορες η να κοψω ενα μπουκαλακι του νερου και να το κανω μασκα για να ψεκαζω και να παρει τις αναπνοες.την ψιλαφισε,την ακροαστικε γενικα εμεινα αναυδος με την ολη διαδικασια,ειπε πως το πουλι διατροφικα ειναι αψογο κτλπ.μου ειπε επισης πως σχετικα ολοι οι παπαγαλοι μα ειδικα τα κοκατιλ εχουν μηδενικο ανωσιοπηιτικο μεχρι να κλεισουν 12 μηνες ηλικιας.το τελος της ιστοριας ηταν πως αν μεχρι αυριο βραδυ δεν εχουμε δει βελτιωση τοτε δεν δινει πολλες πιθανοτητες καθως επειτα δεν εχει τι αλλο να της κανει.αυτα τα ολιγα.της εδωσα κρεμα αλλα δεν καταφερα να την κανω να φαει,λιγο τσαμπι κεχρι εφαγε,λιγο σκορδο επισης,μου ζητησε να της δινω νερο η χυμο πορτοκαλι ακομα και με το ζορι.αυτα τα νεα ωραια και ασχημα μαζι.

----------


## mariakappa

σε παρακαλω στειλε πμ με τον γιατρο που πηγες γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω ποιος ειναι.ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.που θα πανε γιατι οτι και να ειναι το εχεις προλαβει στην αρχη του.

----------


## jk21

σαν αντιβιωση κατα 99% σου εδωσε την θεωρητικα ισχυροτερη που υπαρχει  .στις κουτσουλιες υπηρχε στα υγρα και στο λευκο στερεο τμημα εκεινη η ελαφρως πρασινη αποχρωση που ειχανε αυτες που ειδαμε; 

ενδιαφερον ο τροπος για ψεκασμο υγρου για το αναπνευστικο .ξερεις πως ονομαζεται; εχει καποια χαρακτηριστικη οσμη; 

ελπιζω το πουλακι να παει καλυτερα ! αμεση ιαση μην περιμενεις αλλα βελτιωση αν το πιανει η αντιβιωση θα δεις .αλλα αν δεν την πιανει η συγκεκριμενη διαφωνω οτι πρεπει να καταθεσεις τα οπλα .πρωτον γιατι ισως καθυστερησει λιγο παραπανω να δειξει σαφη σημαδια αλλα και να μην την πιανει το αντιβιοτικο ,υπαρχουν συνδιασμοι αντιβιοτικων  με πιο εξειδικευμενη δραση σε δυσκολους σταφυλοκοκκους (χρυσιζωντες ) ή στρεπτοκοκκους  του αναπνευστικου

----------


## akoylini

φυσικα και δεν θα τα παρατησω,απλα περα απο αυτα που καναμε μαζι εδω παρεα μπορεσα και βρηκα τελικα γιατρο που ηταν και το βασικο στοιχειο μας μεσα στο ΣΚ,απο Δευτερα βλεποντας και κανοντας παλι.

----------


## mariakappa

ακη, οπως λεω παντα, δεν εισαι μονος σου σε ολο αυτο.να το θυμασαι.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Άκη, μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά και αύριο η μικρή σου να είναι πολύ καλύτερα....

----------


## akoylini

καλημερα παιδια,σημερα λοιπον μετα απο 12 ωρες περιπου η διαφορα που υπαρχει ειναι στην αναπνοη,σχεδον αναπνεει κανονικα,φυσικα η ανορεξια η ακεφια και η υπνηλια παραμενουν ιδια.αυτο που ανυσηχουσε τον γιατρο ηταν η αναπνοη οπου σημερα η βελτιωση ειναι αισθητη σχεδον σε κανονικο επιπεδο.συνεχιζουμε και βλεπουμε

----------


## mayri

Μην πτοείσαι, κι εμένα ο γιατρός εδώ μου είχε μιλήσει για ευθανασία αν δεν έτρωγε μέχρι την επόμενη μέρα, εγώ συνέχισα όμως να το ταίζω με την κρέμα και ανάρρωσε. Κράτα το ζεστό, να είσαι κοντά του και να του μιλάς όλη την ώρα να σ'ακούει και να μην αισθάνεται μόνο του, και τάιζέ το με την κρέμα από λίγο σε πολύ τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα να καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να φάει κάτι. Κι όταν δεν το ταίζεις έχε κοντά του ό,τι λιχουδιά του αρέσει και μεγάλη ποικιλία να διαλέξει από μόνο του αυτό που το τραβάει περισσότερο να φάει.

----------


## jk21

ΑΚΗ οταν ολα τελειωσουν ευνοικα και το πουλι αναρρωσει ,πρεπει αμεσα να δωσεις πολυβιταμινη και ειδικα να εχει ποικιλια απο τις βιταμινες Β ,γιατι  η αντιβιωση που εχεις δωσει ειναι πολυ ισχυρη (ειμαι σιγουρος πια σου εχει δωσει  ,πιθανοτατα την baytril  ) και μαζι με τα παθογονα βακτηρια επηρεζει και την χλωριδα του εντερου αλλα και τις ιδιες τις βιταμινες Β των τροφων που τρεφουν την χλωριδα και θελουν ενισχυση μετα

----------


## akoylini

Καλημέρα παίδες κ καλή βδομάδα. 
Απόψε η μπουμπου έφαγε κ λίγο από Μονή της. 
Ήταν αυτό που ήθελα να δώ μετά την βελτίωση 
Της αναπνοής της. Έχει μείνει ακόμα μια δόση από την 
Αντιβιωση. Έπειτα θα της δώσω νερό με πολύ βιταμίνες με συριγγα γιατί
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατα πόσο πίνει νερό οπότε ας πίνει αυτό που της δίνω με πολύ βιταμίνες   
(Μαρια τα κορίτσια έγιναν 3!!!)

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!!!! ευχομαι για την πιο γρηγορη αναρωση!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΚΗ σε παρακαλω γραψε μου αν θελεις εστω με πμ την αντιβιωση  .... μου φαινονται πολυ λιγες οι ημερες χορηγησης .....  νομιζα οτι ο γιατρος αν θα εβλεπε οτι εχει αποτελεσμα θα σου την συνεχιζε .μικροβιο με αντιμετωπιση μικροτερη των 5-7 ημερων δεν γνωριζω ... μηπως θα επρεπε να μιλησεις με το γιατρο;

----------


## mariakappa

> Καλημέρα παίδες κ καλή βδομάδα. 
> Απόψε η μπουμπου έφαγε κ λίγο από Μονή της. 
> Ήταν αυτό που ήθελα να δώ μετά την βελτίωση 
> Της αναπνοής της. Έχει μείνει ακόμα μια δόση από την 
> Αντιβιωση. Έπειτα θα της δώσω νερό με πολύ βιταμίνες με συριγγα γιατί
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατα πόσο πίνει νερό οπότε ας πίνει αυτό που της δίνω με πολύ βιταμίνες 
> (Μαρια τα κορίτσια έγιναν 3!!!)


3???!!! χαχαχα
ακη συμφωνω με το δημητρη.ειναι λιγες οι ημερες αντιβιωσης.μηπως ο γιατρος σου εδωσε απλα για να βγαλεις τι σαββατοκυριακο?

----------


## akoylini

Είναι αυτή που μου έγραψες Δημήτρη.της έκανε μια ένεση κ μου έδωσε εμένα άλλες έξι δόσεις ,να πάω να πάρω κ άλλη ;

----------


## jk21

> ,και επειτα της εκανε ενεση μια αντιβιωση που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα της απλα ειπε πως ειναι η μονη ενεσιμη αντιβιωση,μου εδωσε και εμενα 4 δοσεις που θα της κανω αυριο απο το στομα καθως επισης και υγρο που θα της το ψεκαζω για να το περνει αναπνοες


ειχα διαβασει αρχικα για 1 ενεσιμη + 4 απο το στομα δοσεις και πιστευα οτι ηταν ημερησιες .εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα τι σου ειπε και πως αλλα οι οδηγιες νομιζω συστηνουν 5νθημερο (τουλαχιστον στην 0.5% την oral ) που αν κρινει ο γιατρος αναλογα με την ασθενεια ισως ειναι και λιγο περισσοτερες.τον ενημερωνεις και σου λεει εκεινος .εκεινος ξερει τι πρεπει να γινει  και τη ασθενεια ειχε στο μυαλο του δινοντας μια τοσο ισχυρη αντιβιωση!

----------


## mariakappa

κι εγω ετσι ειχα καταλαβει.οτι ηταν 4 οι δοσεις.συνηθως ειναι 2 την ημερα.αλλα μαλλον δινει μια μια δοση διπλη την φορα.

----------


## akoylini

Δεν τον έχω πάρει ακόμη αλλά φοβάμαι να της δώσω κ άλλο μια τόσο βαριά αντί ίωση. Βέβαια ότι πει ο Γιατρος.ωστοσο πήρε συνολικά μαζί με την ένεση κ πάντα με βάση το βάρος της έξι δόσεις.
Αποτι κατάλαβα πρέπει να της έδωσε αυτήν την αντιβιωση με το κριτήριο την αναπνοή της που τον ανησύχησε παρά παρα πολυ

----------


## akoylini

Δυστυχώς παιδιά. Τέλος. Οποίος έχει να μου χαρίσει ένα μικρό θα ήμουν ευγνώμων   Έχω τον γιο μου κ κλαίει ασταμάτητα

----------


## Oneiropagida

Τι τέλος???????

----------


## akoylini

Έφυγε η μπουμπου

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ λυπάμαι.............  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 

Απ' όσο διάβασα έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες......... τουλάχιστον τώρα θα είναι ήρεμη και δεν θα ταλαιπωρήται άλλο.....

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ που δεν μπορεσαμε να την σωσουμε.

----------


## mariakappa

πως εφυγε τοσο ξαφνικα αφου πηγαινε καλυτερα η αναπνοη της?

----------


## akoylini

οταν σας εγραφα ηταν ζωντανη μπροστα στα ματια μου.
ελειψα για 10 λεπτα και οταν ηρθα ηταν νεκρη.σαν ανακοπη,τι να πω.

----------


## mariakappa

εαν θες την γνωμη μου (και στο λεω αυτο γιατι εχω μιλησει με παιδοψυχολογους) ασε το παιδι να ηρεμησει και να θρηνησει.ειναι ενα μαθημα ζωης και γι'αυτον.μαθαινει να αγαπα και να ποναει. οταν ολα ηρεμησουν τοτε θα ειστε ολοι ετοιμοι για το καινουργιο μελος.

----------


## akoylini

Το έζησε πρόσφατα με τον πατέρα μου

----------


## mariakappa

τελικα ολα μαζι σας συμβαινουν.λυπαμαι πραγματικα παρα πολυ.τοτε θα σου ελεγα να ηρεμησει σημερα και ρωτησε τον ποτε θελει να παρετε αλλο.

----------


## akoylini

Θέλει σήμερα κιόλας μεχει τρελλανει
Γιαυτο οποίος γνωρίζει που θα βρω μωρό μου λεει

----------


## kaveiros

Tώρα διάβασα την κατάληξη...τι να πω...είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα τα πλασματάκια μας, ειδικά τα κοκατίλ απ την οικογένεια των παπαγάλων, που μερικές φορές καμία επιστήμη και καμία φροντίδα δεν είναι αρκετή :sad:  ας είναι καλά η μπουμπού σας εκεί που πήγε η ψυχούλα της.

άκη για το θέμα του μικρού καταλαβαίνω τον καημό σου, κανένας γονιός δε θέλει το παιδί του να κλαίει αλλά είναι νωρίς ακόμα. ακόμα και σήμερα να βρείτε άλλο πουλάκι, δε θα ξεχάσει αυτό που χάσατε μέσα σε μερικές ώρες. απο μέσα του πάλι λυπημένος θα είναι. δεν μας πεφτει λογος βεβαια τι θα αποφασισεις για την οικογενεια σου, αλλα τουλαχιστον μην παρεις βιαστικα καποιο πουλι και εχεις αλλα προβληματα, αυτό θέλω να πω.

----------


## mariakappa

για να κερδισεις χρονο πεσ του οτι υπαρχει ενα μωρακι αλλα ειναι πολυ μικρο και δεν μπορεις να το παρεις ακομα απο τη μαμα του.θα πρεπει να περιμενε λιγο.

----------


## jk21

ΑΚΗ λυπαμαι ..... αναπνευστικη νοσος που να χτυπα τοσο γρηγορα και  θανατηφορα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει .ή ο οργανισμος του πουλιου ηταν απο αλλες αιτιες αδυναμος και καποια αναπνευστικη λοιμωξη εξελιχθηκε σε κατι σαν πνευμονια ή πνευμονια  ή το προβλημα της αναπνοης ηταν εμμεσο συμπτωμα που προεκυπτε απο προβλημα στην κοιλιακη χωρα (δυσκολια αναπνοης λογω δυσλειτουργιων καποιου οργανου  ή υπαρξης ογκου που πιεζε καποιο οργανο ή σαλμονελλα ραγδαιας και οχι χρονιας μορφης ή κατι που δεν παει ο νους μας  )

----------


## akoylini

Καταρχήν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω κ αυτούς που είδαν έστω κ τον τίτλο του θέματος όπως επίσης κ αυτούς που απλά διάβασαν το θέμα, νιώθω όμως την υποχρέωση να ευχαριστήσω αυτούς που σημετιχαν στο πρόβλημα μου και ιδιαίτερα την Μαρία κ τον Δημήτρη.με έκαναν πραγματικά να μην νιώσω μόνος σε αυτην την μάχη άσχετος που τελικά δεν τα κατάφερα.εύχομαι κ ελπίζω μέσα από την καρδιά μου κανένας να μην ζήσει παρόμοια ιστορία, εύχομαι αυτό το θέμα να βοηθήσει κάποιους άλλους με παρόμοιο γεγονός αν τύχη που να μην τύχη πότε.αυτό λέγετε φόρουμ, αυτό λέγετε βοήθεια κ όχι αστείες κ γελοίες διαμάχες.
Σας ευχαριστήσω θερμα κ επιφιλασομαι για οπότε με χρειαστείτε

----------


## mariakappa

ακη με συγκινεις .σπανιως ανθρωποι που προσπαθω να βοηθησω με ευχαριστουν.
τον πονο και την αγωνια σου τον καταλαβαινω απολυτα γιατι τα ιδια εχω περασει κι εγω, δυστυχως μονη πριν σας γνωρισω.ευχομαι απο εδω και περα ολα να πανε καλα.χωρις απωλειες και ασθενειες.

----------


## mitsman

> σπανιως ανθρωποι που προσπαθω να βοηθησω με ευχαριστουν.


Πολλα σπανια εχει για τις μερες μας Μαρια αυτος ο ανθρωπος και δεν το λεω για τις εντυπωσεις!!!! το εννοω!

----------

